# goat panels - where did you buy?



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

I contacted my local TSC and 16' L x 4' H goat panels with 4" squares are $54.99 a piece. Has anyone found them elsewhere for less than that?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Check craigslist or put an add out ...wanted.. seeking Panels... :thumb:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I can't remember the price at Southern States but it seems less. Also see if you can run into some through free-cycle or post at the vet's office.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, last time i bought them, last year at TSC, they were only about $35 - either the price went way up or they charge more in your area.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

When I looked.. all of the 'panels' were way too expensive for me! I ended up getting about 300 ft of field fencing for around 150.00. The posts also cost... but we just picked up a few at a time..
Good luck!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

We use cattle panels.. 16 feet long, about 4 feet high. Just got 5 on sale for $17 at our local feed store. They're $25 otherwise. I guess I'd look around a bit more for something cheaper. We mainly use the panels but we're stuck with woven wire for the pasture until we can replace it. I don't trust that stuff.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

not sure where you are located but I just bought combo panels for 23...that price seems really high


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Cattle panels are too big for ND, and I don't think i liked the look of the combo panels at the time. But still, $55 seems like alot.

Sometimes if you are buying a bunch of something TSC will give you a discount, also if they are bent slightly on a corner b/c people don't want 'damaged' ones. (depends on who you talk to - first time I got a discount, the next time the guy tried to give me damaged ones land I asked if they were less and he said 'no' so I made him pick thru the pile to find 2 perfect ones for me :laugh: ) 

I have 4 now, bought them two at a time, I can hook two together to make a round moveable pen, no stakes needed. Field fence wouldn't really work for that I don't think, not stiff enough.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Like everything else...the price on the goat panels went up when the price of steel went up. I got mine to do my pens 4 years ago when the price was at $30 each....used the money from the sale of that years kids to get them
The fact that the Goat panels use more steel due to the smaller squares is the main reason why they are more expensive than the combo or cattle panels.

Just a little tip...my pygmy and nigie babies can still fit through the goat panels until they are over a week old so if you plan to use them for newborns, you'll still need to reinforce the bottom 6-8 inches with chicken wire ...I use the green epoxy coated garden fence..very cheap roll of 24 inches by 25 feet, I cut it in half and wired it across the bottom of the panels. Easily removed too. Since my kids are born late winter, they are "barn babies" til the weather is nice enough with no snow to let them play outside, by that time they are too big to fit.


----------

